# First call as a medic



## bluezilla (Dec 13, 2010)

I ran a call where a car fell on a dude who was working on it.  He had a basilar scull fx and briusing all over his chest. After we removed him from the under the car he was pulsless w/ an airway full of blood.  One round of ACLS and an ET tube later we were on the way to the hospital with pulses.  My cousins boyfriend the resident treated him and after being diagnosed with a non-survivable hypoxic brain injury he was released fully intact a month later.  He also found out he had early stages of Parkinson's while at the hospital and was treated prior to having all the bad SxS.  I can't beleive this was on my first day as a medic.  It just goes to show.  Even if you think someone is gone, try your best.  There's always a chance.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 13, 2010)

UNMH does tend to do good work  Congrats on your first call!


----------



## firetender (Dec 13, 2010)

Now within all that is a Blueprint for miracles that you likely will be trying to decode for the rest of your life. Already you got your money's worth!

...and YES, it gets even weirder; lots weirder!


----------



## cmetalbend (Jan 16, 2011)

bluezilla said:


> I ran a call where a car fell on a dude who was working on it.  He had a basilar scull fx and briusing all over his chest. After we removed him from the under the car he was pulsless w/ an airway full of blood.  One round of ACLS and an ET tube later we were on the way to the hospital with pulses.  My cousins boyfriend the resident treated him and after being diagnosed with a non-survivable hypoxic brain injury he was released fully intact a month later.  He also found out he had early stages of Parkinson's while at the hospital and was treated prior to having all the bad SxS.  I can't beleive this was on my first day as a medic.  It just goes to show.  Even if you think someone is gone, try your best.  There's always a chance.



You got em there alive,,,,,,,job well done!


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 16, 2011)

Good work.  I did a similar incident back in the fall where the guy was uninjured except for a bruised rib.  I goes to show that you just never know.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 16, 2011)

> He also found out he had early stages of Parkinson's while at the hospital and was treated prior to having all the bad SxS



Likely a result of the hypoxic brain injury.  I've seen it a few times after cardiac arrest or severe trauma.  



> he was released fully intact a month later



I wouldn't classify someoen who was diagnosed with a neurologic syndrome as being "fully intact", but then again.  You bought him a chance to say goodbye to say to his family.  Good work.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 16, 2011)

bluezilla said:


> I ran a call where a car fell on a dude who was working on it.  He had a basilar scull fx and briusing all over his chest. After we removed him from the under the car he was pulsless w/ an airway full of blood.  One round of ACLS and an ET tube later we were on the way to the hospital with pulses.  My cousins boyfriend the resident treated him and after being diagnosed with a non-survivable hypoxic brain injury he was released fully intact a month later.  He also found out he had early stages of Parkinson's while at the hospital and was treated prior to having all the bad SxS.  I can't beleive this was on my first day as a medic.  It just goes to show.  Even if you think someone is gone, try your best.  There's always a chance.



Mine was DOA w/ lividity and rigor


----------



## jdye82 (Jan 17, 2011)

Well done!  This is something to proud about.  One of those "oh :censored::censored::censored::censored:!" moments when you arrive on scene but seems you and your crew were able to be level headed and provide the immediate care that saved this man's life.  You should take time to feel good about yourself.  You chose the correct profession.


----------



## Ghando14 (Feb 5, 2011)

My first call was a truck rollover. We rolled up in the engine as the RP was flashing us down. The truck was on it's wheels in the center of a field, with who I suspected was the pt lying just outside of the truck. I thought it was great he self extricated. The ambulance was right behinde us, so I got out and put a C-collar on the patient, who was silent, looking up at the stars. The paramedic came up behind me as I finished applying the collar, and told me to start CPR because he was dead. I was shocked. So I started CPR compressions as my partner did the bagging. 

We loaded the pt into the ambulance, and the medic asked me to come with them and continue CPR. So I hopped in, and continued compressions as soomeone else did the bag. En route the medic asked me to stop compressions so he could intibate him. He put the tube in and I started it back up. Well, he made the mistake of putting the tube in his stomach, not his airway, so as I continued to compress, vomit and alcohol gushed up the tube, out of the Oxygen port on the bag, and all over my hands and arms. 

Thank God for turnout coats and gloves. Yay PPE!


----------



## skills82 (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats on the first call.


----------



## Ghando14 (Feb 6, 2011)

It was intense, and of course, we got called out at 2130, and ran the call for about an hour and a half (by the time we finished at the hospital), so needless to say, as a rookie, I didn't sleep that night.


----------

